# more fights needed?



## jayce35 (Jan 8, 2013)

there seems to be a lack of fights for amateurs and new people to the game to get involved with in the west midland area. Is there a genuine lack of fights or just poor advertising?


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you checked out or know of the uk Mma league, it would require a bit of travelling as they go nation wide but is usually a good fight and a good turn out.


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

There is a fight in the UK about every two weeks. I agree there is less opportunity for new fighters to gain experience though it seems quite a leap. There needs to be more inter clubs and better networking at a lower level in my opinion.

Where do you train and what do you train in Jayce?


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

Had a nosie at your profile I've been to an event at Wolverhampton race course so there is opportunity in your area. If you looking for amateur no head shots rules you will need to go to an event in Birmingham (probably) because the whole scene is bigger there and there's more opportunity.

your coach will need to contact the clubs on your behalf unless you are an independent. Good luck


----------

